# Scientists discover that atheists might not exist, and that’s not a joke



## ddd-shooter (Jul 12, 2014)

Thought ya'll might enjoy this read-on both sides

http://www.science20.com/writer_on_...s_might_not_exist_and_thats_not_a_joke-139982


----------



## 660griz (Jul 14, 2014)

"38% of people who identified themselves as atheist or agnostic went on to claim to believe in a God or a Higher Power."

Too bad they couldn't separate atheist and agnostics. 

I do agree that believing in God is evolutionary.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 14, 2014)

660griz said:


> "38% of people who identified themselves as atheist or agnostic went on to claim to believe in a God or a Higher Power."
> 
> Too bad they couldn't separate atheist and agnostics.
> 
> I do agree that believing in God is evolutionary.


They also need to define Higher Power. For many, possibly the entire 38% they quote, Higher Power refers to our own subconscious.


----------



## Israel (Jul 14, 2014)

660griz said:


> "38% of people who identified themselves as atheist or agnostic went on to claim to believe in a God or a Higher Power."
> 
> Too bad they couldn't separate atheist and agnostics.
> 
> I do agree that believing in God is evolutionary.



I do too, it's in the last breath...most of us take a whole lifetime to get there.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 14, 2014)

Israel said:


> I do too, it's in the last breath...most of us take a whole lifetime to get there.



Not really what I meant. You probably knew that though. 

Religion evolved due to natural selection and had selective advantage.


----------



## Israel (Jul 14, 2014)

660griz said:


> Not really what I meant. You probably knew that though.
> 
> Religion evolved due to natural selection and had selective advantage.


What if a bunch of rag tag fisherman saw something?
Like a determinate path for man to actually believe he had surpassed the "infantile notion" of God?
And what such a man would appear as?
It's no fair...I peeked...within. 
I can tell you it's ugly...but that's for each to learn.
And discern.
I don't care much for eye shadow, anymore, myself.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 14, 2014)

Israel said:


> What if a bunch of rag tag fisherman saw something?


I am sure they did. Rag tag fishermen have been seeing stuff for thousands of years. My parents were rag tag fishermen. Always talking about seeing ghosts on the river, etc. Weird thing is THEY always saw them. 
The ghost would never appear for me. I guess I should take a hint. Ghost just don't like me.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 14, 2014)

660griz said:


> The ghost would never appear for me. I guess I should take a hint. Ghost just don't like me.



Ga. strain black panthers don't like me either.  Everyone I hunt with has seen one, though


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 16, 2014)

Along with the literary analysis, I was intrigued by this statement "“It’s clearly the case that the future will involve an increase in religious populations and a decrease in scepticism,”


----------



## drippin' rock (Jul 17, 2014)

ddd-shooter said:


> Along with the literary analysis, I was intrigued by this statement "“It’s clearly the case that the future will involve an increase in religious populations and a decrease in scepticism,”



One thing this article does not do is separate the belief in karma with The belief in Jesus.  When these polls ask if you believe in God or a higher power, they count the "Uh...... I guess??" Crowd with the "ABSOLUTELY!!" Crowd.  I think there should be a distinction between the two.


----------

